# Stackable washer dryer plug heights



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys was roughing in a basement today and the home owner told me there is a stackable washer and dryer going in the laundry room. What do you guys normally do for plug heights?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ALWAYS get appliance specs. Some stackables are 120V, some are 240V. There's no room for guesswork.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

99cents said:


> ALWAYS get appliance specs. Some stackables are 120V, some are 240V. There's no room for guesswork.


 good idea!!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I always go with 1m to centre of the box and try to stay away from the exhaust duct. Like 99 said make sure you have specs. I've seen a few that required a 40A 120/240 circuit.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Most of the time you will be around the center hight. But get the info, there are too many different set ups.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The dryer is going to be on top with a cut out for the washer in between them
In the back, the water supply and the vent.
I put mine anywhere above the water supply and as close the the edge of the machine as possible. I let the plumber and the duct guy go first.
If it were up to me, I would put the outlet on the wall next to the unit for easy access but, hats way to practical.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

42" to center which is about the same height as water supply.


----------

